# 08/13/1959 Schwinn Traveler - 23" Frame - 3 Speed - Black



## rennfaron (Sep 29, 2019)

A few weeks ago on ebay someone was parting out a nice 23" traveler frame. I didn't see any other parts besides the frame, so jumped on it, then slowly the seller started releasing more. I grabbed up what I could and also had a bunch of year specific parts from past projects that I could tie up the loose ends. I told the seller he just broke a nice bike down for me to put back together (he turned out to be easy to work with). I gave it my typical q-tip and toothbrush detailing and greased everything. Some parts were put in place for the photos and still waiting to do final tighten down of everything. Todos: add chain, source and add a shifter cable / mounting hardware (old one snapped), and mount generator. It also had a nice Veeder-Root counter, which may indicate the only miles put on the bike at 688 (hard to know but the condition leads me to believe it could be possible). It will be going back on the bike as well. If I leave those grips on there, the need to get a few shades whiter. It was my first time to try out oxalic acid and wow is that stuff impressive. The pedals were covered in rust and look how they turned out.

It turned out really nice. 23 inchers are hard to come by, especially in nice condition, and a 3 speed. The saddle was original to the bike, but is incorrect for the traveler and is a middle / heavy weight saddle from the same year. It is in near perfect condition. I will swap it out when I find the correct one. I also would love to find the painted black inset teardrop grips (very hard to find). And of course the saddle bag, which is hard to find as well. '59 was a cool year for travelers and some other models: last year for the winged badge, only year for the Austria / schwinn approved hub and schwinn approved 3 speed shifter due to SA parts shortage (I think it did actually run over into '60 some), one year only for the 3 rivet on the side S saddle, one year only for the double AS stem, first year for the Red / white / blue decals and first year for the longer pinstriped darts on the fork (I think they only did this 1-2 years).


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 29, 2019)

Very Nice!
Those 23" frames seem to be pretty hard to find.
Your paint & decals look to be in remarkably good condition.
Usually the blue in the decals has sun faded to white. Yours still have nice blue!


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks! I lucked out with these decals. Some of the ones, like the red ladies traveler I also overhauled (just posted), didn't hold up well and had to be replaced. I lightly polished these decals with a fine cut polish and q-tip, right to the point that I saw a small amount of color come off and then stopped and waxed it to lock it in. When I got the frame the decals looked dull because they had a fine layer of grime on them, which is what probably saved them.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 29, 2019)

I have one of these in Radiant Red with a 21" frame, but I think this decal package looks best on black paint.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice! The radiant red on these is killer too! I too have a 21" frame radiant red, '59, 3 speed, in great condition. I even found the red inset teardrop grips for it. It is hanging over my head as I type haha. I have had this one a while now, but got excited about other projects and still haven't returned to give it a proper detailing. I haven't touched anything since I got it, except adding the grips, light kit and tires.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 29, 2019)

The power of oxalic acid: tablespoon in about almost a gallon of water, left over night. This is what they started out as.


----------



## s1b (Sep 29, 2019)

Wonderful bike!


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks! The start of the build...as seen on ebay...and pulled the trigger quick.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 29, 2019)

Did you take out the rubber on the pedals to do the Oxalic bath ?    They came out Fantastic.    


rennfaron said:


> The pedals were covered in rust and look how they turned out.




That bike looks great !    Job well done !


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 29, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Did you take out the rubber on the pedals to do the Oxalic bath ?    They came out Fantastic.
> 
> 
> That bike looks great !    Job well done !



Thanks! I didn't. I left the rubber on. Honestly, I was expecting to pull them out after a couple days and get the aluminum foil and white vinegar (works great too) out and take the pedals apart and work them over. I also read a lot about oxalic acid and everyone said it only eats rust and doesn't touch paint etc., so I figured the rubber was good. So when I went to check on them after 12-14 hrs they looked super clean and I just took a toothbrush to them. It also seemed to degrease then some and the grime was very loose and came off with a little soap. Took a blow dryer to it after to not have any water sit around on anything. I got my oxalic acid off Amazon.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for the info.......................I have the same pedals , in about the same shape as yours were in .     I'll follow your lead on this .     THANK YOU !


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 29, 2019)

Good luck! Others have commented to keep the oxalic mix warm while it soaks. In Texas that wasn't a problem and left it outside in a sealed Tupperware container. It's about 96 degrees here even at night.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 29, 2019)

Geeze, that one is super Niccccce! Superb job resurrecting that Traveler my friend!  ...


...

You mentioned the stem is a one year only. Was that just for the Traveler or all the 59 production?
I was talking to Chris after he said his stem was different than the nice re-chromed piece on eBay. I never noticed the detail he pointed out and the angle of the cinch bolts varied for some reason. Seems Schwinn was using a few variations of these stems and then there were the ones that were not threaded using a nut and those are somewhat hard to find. My 58 Corvette has the AS bolts and it has the cinch bolt nut since the stem isn't threaded. I have earlier and later stems and none use a cinch bolt nut.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks!

It should be '59 for top of line models. I actually have quite a few of them because every now and then I see one turn up on ebay and go for $20 bucks and just have to buy it, as they usually go for $60. Traveler was the top end lightweight tourist at that time and got that stem. I know what you mean about the variations on the angle, but this is the only one I have seen that is unthreaded on the stem and has cinch bolts, and the double AS (unless I am having a brain fart and can't remember the others). What is the one your friend was looking at? I have another '59 all original and it has the double AS with cinch bolt nut. There was another red traveler '59 I was looking at with the same. That black traveler '59 above has it. And in '60 they went to another style. In '58, it wasn't the cinch bolt nut.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 29, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It should be '59 for top of line models. I actually have quite a few of them because every now and then I see one turn up on ebay and go for $20 bucks and just have to buy it, as they usually go for $60. Traveler was the top end lightweight tourist at that time and got that stem. I know what you mean about the variations on the angle, but this is the only one I have seen that is unthreaded on the stem and has cinch bolts, and the double AS (unless I am having a brain fart and can't remember the others). What is the one your friend was looking at? I have another '59 all original and it has the double AS with cinch bolt nut. There was another red traveler '59 I was looking at with the same. That black traveler '59 above has it. And in '60 they went to another style. In '58, it wasn't the cinch bolt nut.




Chris is restoring a 1962 Corvette 5. I took a look at all the stems on the bikes I have here at the house from 1955 thru 1962. It seems that in 1962 Schwinn cast the stems so that the cinch bolt is horizontal verses being angled upwards slightly. My 58 Corvette is original and it has the double AS bolts with a nut. 
Hard to see but it's there!


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 30, 2019)

Beautiful Travelers - easy to see why you pulled the trigger so quick on the Ebay offering! I believe that crash rail seat is the nicest I have seen, it should be a simple deal to trade or sell for what you want. Personally, I would be tempted to leave it - it adds an air of elegance to an already regal Schwinn lightweight! Nicely done!


----------



## schwinnlax (Oct 7, 2019)

Wow, really nice bike!  Good eye to see the potential in that f/f.  I see you even got the license decal off.  Did you use a heat gun for that?


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks Keith! I did use a heat gun. I was able to get about half off with the help of the heat and slow peeling. The rest really stuck on there and I had to work at it with my fingernails. Then there was some sticky residue left and I was able to polish that off. Unfortunately this decal took a while to come off. I have had some that with a regular hair dryer came off easily, even over the decal (which is why I used the hair dryer).


----------

